# SAP job market in Germany for Job Seeker VISA candidate



## niljag

Hello Friends,

I am an SAP Consultant working in India. I am planning to apply for German Job Seeker VISA (JSV). Would like to know the following, would be really great if you people provide your thoughts/suggestions/tips etc.

About Job Market:

1. How is the job market for SAP professionals in Germany?
2. How much are the chances to get job once we have JSV?

About appliying JSV form Mumbai:

1. Is it neccessary to apply JSV from your state/region where you stay? (i.e. I am living in Pune so should I apply from Mumbai only?)
2.What care do we need to take for documentation? Is it neccessary to verfiy your documents?How can we verify all our documents?
3.How much funds do we need to show for 6 months i.e. exact min. amount?
4.How to show the sufficient funds? Is the bank statment would suffice our purpose? Or is there any other things we need to do?
5.Do we need to show our stay/accodomation arrangements while applying JSV in advance? 
6.What, if we stay at our friend's home in Germay while on JSV?

Would be really great if you reply ASAP.

Thanks.


----------



## niljag

Waiting for your valuable replies guys.. Come on.. Help me with your thoughts...


----------



## James3214

Well, I can help you with the first two..

Market for SAP professionals is very good. Don't forget it is a German company. 
If you can google (using the German .de) you will find thousands of jobs, but you will need (at least) to understand basic German to improve your chances of getting one. 
With the JSV you shouldn't have a problem finding one but the salary might be a lot less than normal.


----------



## niljag

Thanks James3214.. really appreciated..!!

Do you know, in which city the SAP jobs are more.. so that I can focus on that city.

Also can you guide, how to show the accomodation/stay arrangements? Any ideas..??

THanks.


----------



## James3214

SAP is used all over Germany but I would recommend that you stick to finding something in cities like Berlin or the Rhein Main area (Frankfurt/Wiesbaden/Mainz/Darmstadt) where it would be easier to settle in and move jobs without moving home.
For accommodation try and get a 'Wohngemeinshaft' (house share), you can also sometimes get them on a temporary basis.


----------



## niljag

THanks James...

1.How can get 'Wohngemeinshaft' (house share)? Means what I need to do here from India to get that? How can I initiate to get that?
2. What do you mean by temporary basis?

Thanks.


----------



## James3214

Take a look at websites like 
WG Zimmer Wohnungen Wohnungssuche WG Suche WG Wohnung vermieten WG Nachmieter Zwischenmiete : WG-Gesucht.de
but I am not sure how much success you will have from India, as you really need to be here to get one. 'Temporary' means some owners or renters let out rooms or places for weeks or months whilst they are away. 
Also use the search tab above to find the previous threads on 'Job Seeker Visa' and 'Wohngemeinschaft'. You might find some useful hints.


----------



## niljag

Thanks for your timely James.. 

I will defintely go through other threads...Thanks


----------



## FCL

Hi guys,

the SAP market in Germany really is strong at the moment, generally the jobmarket ist on its high since german reunion in 1990.
Try all bigger cities and industrial hubs, especially those in the south are strong and offer heaps of opportunities though big city job postings attract more people.
If you are fine with living on the country side try smaller companies (Mittelständler), really good working conditions and the most enjoyable work environment, they really care about you there, something you miss in large corporates.
The consultant company (QSC AG) I used to work for is currently looking for 21 SAP consultants and I think they are trying to establish an english-speaking department at the moment. I know they are welcoming expats and help wth accomodation as well!

I wished to find such a company here in OZ-land, but I guess the shortage of skills is not as bad.

Good luck.

Dont hesitate to ask more...

Cheers


----------



## Ronnie007

Hello Guys.

I am from India working as a SAP Technical consultant. I am looking for an opportunity in Germany. But bit confused whether to approach for a job seeker visa and then search in Deutschland or rather start applying from India by posting in various .de job portals.

I have also completed by German language certification level A1 and A2. currently doing B1.

Lastly, how can I create a cover letter as per the German SAP job market.

Any suggestion/ help will be highly appreciated.


----------



## sandeepkhaira

Ronnie007 said:


> Hello Guys.
> 
> I am from India working as a SAP Technical consultant. I am looking for an opportunity in Germany. But bit confused whether to approach for a job seeker visa and then search in Deutschland or rather start applying from India by posting in various .de job portals.
> 
> I have also completed by German language certification level A1 and A2. currently doing B1.
> 
> Lastly, how can I create a cover letter as per the German SAP job market.
> 
> Any suggestion/ help will be highly appreciated.


Hi

Searching for the job first will be good idea if you believe that your current profile has decent number of jobs in Germany and you will be able to crack the interviews. But, don't forget, you will get higher number of interview calls once you move to Germany, which means more number of opportunities for you when compared to you would have been in India.

Thanks!


----------



## Ronnie007

Hi Sandeep,
Many thanks for the reply. I will proceed step by step. Initially I will post them in de job portals and check the response. If it doesn't work then I will try the JSV route. 

Little more favour from you, can you let me know how to approach for a better German cover letter. I believe CL is a crucial part of the applicants profile. I want to gather info on how to create the cover letter for the German market. 

If you have any idea on that to share with me, or maybe any paid consultancies who create such for us. btw, are you from SAP background?

Regards.
Ronnie


----------



## SAP Recruiter

I work as an SAP recruiter in Germany. There are of course exceptions i.e. Adidas, Nestle etc but in general you will need at least business fluent German to land an SAP position


----------



## ranjan82

FCL said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> the SAP market in Germany really is strong at the moment, generally the jobmarket ist on its high since german reunion in 1990.
> Try all bigger cities and industrial hubs, especially those in the south are strong and offer heaps of opportunities though big city job postings attract more people.
> If you are fine with living on the country side try smaller companies (Mittelständler), really good working conditions and the most enjoyable work environment, they really care about you there, something you miss in large corporates.
> The consultant company (QSC AG) I used to work for is currently looking for 21 SAP consultants and I think they are trying to establish an english-speaking department at the moment. I know they are welcoming expats and help wth accomodation as well!
> 
> I wished to find such a company here in OZ-land, but I guess the shortage of skills is not as bad.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Dont hesitate to ask more...
> 
> Cheers


SAP is really one of most demanding profession in all over the world. And the salary packages are really good in it. You have shared really too much useful information about SAP and related to it. I know it will definitely help me to find job in this field.


----------



## simha.k

Hello everyone! This is my first post in this forum. Sorry to bump up an old thread. Just like the thread starter, I am looking at entry level SAP jobs in Germany. I have completed A1 certification. I know it's definitely not useful. Can anybody here help in finding an entry level SAP job in germany?


----------



## prashantranalkar

Any SAP SD opportunities you come across in Germany do let me know.....I am searching for the same and travelling to Germany on JSV in december 2017






FCL said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> the SAP market in Germany really is strong at the moment, generally the jobmarket ist on its high since german reunion in 1990.
> Try all bigger cities and industrial hubs, especially those in the south are strong and offer heaps of opportunities though big city job postings attract more people.
> If you are fine with living on the country side try smaller companies (Mittelständler), really good working conditions and the most enjoyable work environment, they really care about you there, something you miss in large corporates.
> The consultant company (QSC AG) I used to work for is currently looking for 21 SAP consultants and I think they are trying to establish an english-speaking department at the moment. I know they are welcoming expats and help wth accomodation as well!
> 
> I wished to find such a company here in OZ-land, but I guess the shortage of skills is not as bad.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Dont hesitate to ask more...
> 
> Cheers


----------



## satish.g99

Hi Prashant...good to know you got the jsv...can i call/chat with you on whatsapp or something...kindly message me your number or email...mine is satish.g99 at gmail
thanks



prashantranalkar said:


> Any SAP SD opportunities you come across in Germany do let me know.....I am searching for the same and travelling to Germany on JSV in december 2017


----------



## rajkirangudi

prashantranalkar said:


> Any SAP SD opportunities you come across in Germany do let me know.....I am searching for the same and travelling to Germany on JSV in december 2017


Hi prashantranalkar,

I am also planning for JSV and jobs in Germany.

Could you please share your contact details.

<snip>


----------



## rajkirangudi

Hi Can i get your mail.

<snip>



Ronnie007 said:


> Hello Guys.
> 
> I am from India working as a SAP Technical consultant. I am looking for an opportunity in Germany. But bit confused whether to approach for a job seeker visa and then search in Deutschland or rather start applying from India by posting in various .de job portals.
> 
> I have also completed by German language certification level A1 and A2. currently doing B1.
> 
> Lastly, how can I create a cover letter as per the German SAP job market.
> 
> Any suggestion/ help will be highly appreciated.


----------

